# Looking for right bloodline/breeder



## Boogie Man (Oct 14, 2011)

Well greetings to this forum. I'm a 22yr old college student originally from Miami, FLA. I've been an APBT enthusiast for as long as I can remember but never had my own (even though I lived with two during my stay at FSU). I've had springer spaniels, shepherds, shepherd/timberwolf, and most recently an APBT/Ridgeback mix. I'm going to be back in the market for a new pooch here soon and I had some questions.

I have been accumulating massive amounts of APBT research for years in preparation of replacing the current pup and I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a/some reputable breeder(s)/bloodline(s) for my likings. I've spent hours looking through search engines with mostly bad results so I figured using a forum would be my best bet.

As far as physique goes, I'm more of a sporting dog kind of guy. I want a purely athletic, toned body. I'm really in to agility stuff, dock jumping, ball fetchers, beach splashers, etc... To be more precise, I guess I'd have to say, taller, leaner, and defined...not concerned with overall chest size and "tank-ness."









I really dislike what some breeders have done to the heads of APBTs. IMHO, should be medium-long snout, wedge forehead, muscular jaws. 
This









My ultimate dream dog would be a Chocolate Brindle APBT with aforementioned body and head. Like this...










I would just like to say thanks in advance for any and all help.
(Oh and I'm still in the South East Region of the USofA)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The best advice I can give you would be to get out to as many shows and events as possible to see the dogs in person and speak to breeders and exhibitors face to face. That way you can judge for yourself what suits you and your lifestyle. Nothing beats seeing the way dogs move and getting "hands on" with them so to speak.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've seen a ton of dogs like that last picture in shelters that were sound both ways. That first picture on the other hand not so much, that's a dog from Caragan Kennels if it helps at all.
So you're looking for a medium energy APBT? The stuff you mentioned you want to do doesn't necessarily require a dog from a breeder. I'm not saying not to go to a breeder, but don't totally put away the thought of shelter dogs or rescues either. A friend of mine's dog is a perfect example of being able to find a great dog in a shelter or rescue every once and awhile if you look. I believe she even got first at a WPBTCA conformation event once. 

I'm not too kennel or bloodline savvy, someone else will likely be of more help in that area.


----------



## Boogie Man (Oct 14, 2011)

I really appreciate both responses.

This thread was mostly just tossing up a prayer to see if anyone can put all three elements together (body+head+color)

Disclaimer
Of course, I'm not going to buy a dog off of just those three things, they are just the starting off point


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Boogie Man said:


> I really appreciate both responses.
> 
> This thread was mostly just tossing up a prayer to see if anyone can put all three elements together (body+head+color)
> 
> ...


It's good that you are doing research before you make the big leap of actually getting the dog. More people should.

I understand what you're saying with your disclaimer. I will say, however, if it came down to two dogs I really liked with everything else being equal, I'd personally choose the better looking one. I won't deny my love of aesthetics.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> It's good that you are doing research before you make the big leap of actually getting the dog. More people should.
> 
> I understand what you're saying with your disclaimer. I will say, however, if it came down to two dogs I really liked with everything else being equal, I'd personally choose the better looking one. I won't deny my love of aesthetics.


Same here, it's fine to have preferences. They just shouldn't be high on the list


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You really don't want to buy dogs online or from kennels who heavily advertise themselves online JMO. A lot of the best kennels I have delt with have been private breeders who do not advertise online or sell dog's to anyone who has 1,000 in hand. I personally don't care for show bred stock I am more so into sporting dogs myself so the dogs I have acquired have been off game stock. I am a very big fan of the Mayday/Buck dogs these family of dog's are pure perfection IMO. Very hard core bulldogs with tons of drive, excellent temperaments, and overall very solid dogs. If your wanting to work your dogs you probably want to stay away from show breeders all together and lean towards working breeder's. I can't personally recommend a breeder but I can tell you that wherever you decide to go make sure the breeders are putting more money and time into the dogs other than just breeding them. I would look for some working titles and always lay hands on the parents before you buy a dog from someone you don't want to ever buy a dog from someone whose parents you haven't seen and of course you want to see the pup in person.

This is my oldest male right now he's 14 months old he will get a little bigger but not too much his size is my preference and he has the typical game dog/Apbt structure.


----------

